# Something wrong :(



## inunokanojo (Mar 23, 2013)

One of my hens isn't feeling well. She's just standing around and her comb is limp & a little pale. I've brought her in last night, gave her a warm bath this morning & been feeding her eggs and fixed her some water with pedialyte. When I picked her up though she feels kind of swollen. I was trying to be easy with her when I put her in the bath so I put one hand behind her and put the other hand from the front on her I guess stomach? Breast? The space just between her legs, and lifted her that way. That area felt like it was swollen and when I was bathing her I noticed that her vent area looked swollen too. Could she have an egg she can't pass or something? She stands kind of funny like maybe she's waiting for one to drop or something.








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## inunokanojo (Mar 23, 2013)

Here's a pic of her bottom.








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you don't see her pushing it probably is not an egg. What it might be because of your description of a swollen soft abdomen is ascites. It where fluid collects in the abdominal cavity usually caused by internal laying. I imagine it could also be liver failure.

The fluid needs to be drained off. If you have an understanding vet they can do it and teach how too. Most of the time large animal vets are the most understanding about treating chickens.


----------



## inunokanojo (Mar 23, 2013)

I'll call my vet in the morning then. I don't think any of the vets in my area treat chickens but maybe they'll take a look at her anyways. If not, any helpful how-tos for doing it yourself if it absolutely came down to having to drain it at home? I have some small needles from where I give my mom a b12 shot every month.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Even if I ever had to perform the procedure I'm not sure its one that can be explained well over the net. Add in that I'm the worst for teaching someone something and you get the picture.

To drain her it will take a much larger bore needle than what you currently have. Used to be they used a trocar to do the draining, I don't know if its still in use.

Tell whoever you talk to that it looks like ascites, that might prompt them to be willing to take a look. Many times if we can give some information they are more willing to treat. I know mine did when I had a head injury bird and brought them the drug and dosage information when I took the bird in.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Looks almost like my lemon did when she had internal hatching. Best bet is usually to put them down. I would never let one go again with what she went through.


----------



## inunokanojo (Mar 23, 2013)

Took her to the vet this morning and they said she has pneumonia. They x-rayed her to see if she had any blockages or not & it was clear. They sent her home with some antibiotics & an anti fungal just in case. I'm supposed to take her back tomorrow so they can see how she's doing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

inunokanojo said:


> Took her to the vet this morning and they said she has pneumonia. They x-rayed her to see if she had any blockages or not & it was clear. They sent her home with some antibiotics & an anti fungal just in case. I'm supposed to take her back tomorrow so they can see how she's doing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


You are so lucky. I had one this year get a bad cold, and she is still laying just not as active as everyone else. But you can hear it in her lungs. I sure hope it stays warm so she can be back to her old self again. She is starting to pick up some, but still not to normal.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

inunokanojo said:


> Took her to the vet this morning and they said she has pneumonia. They x-rayed her to see if she had any blockages or not & it was clear. They sent her home with some antibiotics & an anti fungal just in case. I'm supposed to take her back tomorrow so they can see how she's doing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


That is positive news. And your girl is an example of how every respiratory issue is not something that is a danger to the whole flock. She is actually the third I've heard with pneumonia over the years.

Glad they would see her. If more would do like your vet they can learn something and the birds that are important to us can get proper treatment.


----------



## inunokanojo (Mar 23, 2013)

I brought her home & gave her the first dose of meds & already I can tell she feels better. I hope she's back to her old self soon.  


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

